
AMD Ryzen Prices Leaked - njaremko
http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2017/02/09/amd-ryzen-prices-revealed-massive-blow-to-intel
======
sounds
See original blog post: www.wccftech.com

And HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13609842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13609842)

